

Seniority is Irrelevant - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/gsiznq

======
sheraz
50 words of youthful arrogance. Seniority is not so one dimensional. In
addition to the hard skills (algorithms, patterns, best practices, etc) there
are also soft skills:

    
    
      1. Managing people
      2. Managing time
      3. Office politics
      4. Understanding the big picture (beyond the technology)
      5. Perspective
    

I could go on but would rather see others contribute here.

------
sarabellumac
You are an idiot. Resolved.

~~~
beghbali
would be curious to know why you find the author's position idiotic? Certainly
a year of experience at two different companies may amount to significantly
different degree of added experience. Say a year's experience of 3rd engineer
at Stripe vs 12347th engineer at Cisco.

